# Forfait et Ipad mini retina wifi + cellulaire



## Jeremygaelle (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ma question est simple mais les réponses ne sont pas claire donc je souhaite savoir si dans mon Ipad mini retina cellulaire je peux mettre la sim de mon iPhone afin de me connecter en 3G et de consommer mes 20 Go inclus dans mon forfait bien sur je sais que je ne peux pas appeler avec mais je me fiche de cela!
Merci de votre reponse


----------



## Lauange (4 Décembre 2013)

Bien sur.


----------



## Jeremygaelle (4 Décembre 2013)

Enfin une réponse claire et précise ! Merci beaucoup je vais de ce pas sur le site d'Apple pour me prendre le nouveau mini retina en 128!!!


----------

